# Daiwa SLX30SHA



## medicdav66 (Sep 27, 2007)

I received my new daiwa the other day and went and casted it today and I love it!! The 3rd cast went at least 125yds!
So, this is the question. Where can I order the upgrade bearings I hear about. Those that make it the same as the Grandwave and the anti-reverse bearings.
Is this something I can accomplish myself? or do I need to send it off somewhere? Now keep in mind, that I tore one of my Penn conventionals apart to grease, then couldn't get it back together right, so I took another of my Penn reels apart to see how it went back together.... The next weekend I took 2 reels to someone who works on them to put back together and had to pay him $20.
I'm not a complete mechanical dufus or anything and can usually figure out stuff, there was just one piece I couldnt figure out. Is this as simple as changing the brakes on one?


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Bills custom reels! Go to his web page as he has lots of goodies to drool over. Great guy and great service you wont regret it!! One thing about that reel that is very popular is it is very user friendly and much easier than any penn to take apart and put back together...very easy to service!!


http://www.customrodsnreels.com/index2.htm#2


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I think the only upgrade you'd want is the Wheeler mag plate?


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

well I would ask a couple questions first what are you trying to achieve
what weight are you throwing and what breaks are in it what 





9rock


----------



## sirstreet (Dec 11, 2008)

go to daiwa site and go under the grandwave parts list both reels have the same specs


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Nserch4Drum said:


> I think the only upgrade you'd want is the Wheeler mag plate?


Ditto, look hard for one of these. It's all that reel needs.


----------



## medicdav66 (Sep 27, 2007)

With the rod I have now, I will be casting 6oz plus bait, and plan to target bull Red drum out on Portsmouth Island. Note I said "plan to target", as last trip it was mostly skates from approx 20yds on out. Though there were a couple "slots" that made there way into the cooler for the home trip.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

medicdav66 said:


> I received my new daiwa the other day and went and casted it today and I love it!! The 3rd cast went at least 125yds!
> So, this is the question. Where can I order the upgrade bearings I hear about. Those that make it the same as the Grandwave and the anti-reverse bearings.
> Is this something I can accomplish myself? or do I need to send it off somewhere? Now keep in mind, that I tore one of my Penn conventionals apart to grease, then couldn't get it back together right, so I took another of my Penn reels apart to see how it went back together.... The next weekend I took 2 reels to someone who works on them to put back together and had to pay him $20.
> I'm not a complete mechanical dufus or anything and can usually figure out stuff, there was just one piece I couldnt figure out. Is this as simple as changing the brakes on one?


Why would you want to do this? The SLX-30 is a great reel just as it is and the only difference is the instant anti-reverse on the GW. Everything else on the SLX is an improvement over the GW.

If I remember it will cost you about $65 to get the Grandwave parts from Daiwa. Why not spend the extra money and just get a Saltist? 

It has everything you want and you are not spending money to "upgrade" a brand new reel to a standard that Daiwa has dropped from the line and is obsolete.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

Cerberus said:


> Why would you want to do this? The SLX-30 is a great reel just as it is and the only difference is the instant anti-reverse on the GW. Everything else on the SLX is an improvement over the GW.
> 
> If I remember it will cost you about $65 to get the Grandwave parts from Daiwa. Why not spend the extra money and just get a Saltist?
> 
> It has everything you want and you are not spending money to "upgrade" a brand new reel to a standard that Daiwa has dropped from the line and is obsolete.



he's got a point..

100$ for an slx then 60 for the AR bearing... thats 160..

you can buy a brand new saltist 30h .. just fyi.

stick to the SLX and save money for a nice rod.. essentially they are all the same reels.
the AR dog system is actually more durable long time then the AR bearing.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

well I must be missing something 125 yrds third cast is a respectable # I dont see where the problam is for fishing . if your casting 125 with limited practice it would seem to me 150 - 175 is well within reach I have seen many drum caught half that distance from the beach . if you need more distance I would first master the cast then I would take the breaks out if I wanted more . IMHO


9rock


----------



## medicdav66 (Sep 27, 2007)

Well the reason I want all that distance is because where I fish, the baitfish school just out of reach of my spinning equipment. Nothing more frustrating than watching albies busting baitfish 150yds off the beach that you can't get to!! I realize some of it is casting technique and also the rods I use for spinning reels, but there's my reasoning for trying baitcasting reels. If I can get everything "dialed in", I will be selling ALL my Penn spinning equipment and switching over completely!


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

I hear yea now I saw in a another thread that distance now with baitcasters compared
compaired to spinning reels with braid is not that much. but I will let someone else chime in . what distance are you looking for. that may tell some of the more knollagable guys what set up you need


9rock


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

Listen to Mud and check out Bill's. Great guy to deal with and he stands behind his work. Not only does he work on other reels but he sells some used and new reels too. Got one on order, fully tricked out ABU, QTC frame, new fishable benfield side plates, you name it. Be my 5th or 6th from Bill.


----------



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

*Save your $$*



9 rock said:


> well I must be missing something 125 yrds third cast is a respectable # I dont see where the problam is for fishing . if your casting 125 with limited practice it would seem to me 150 - 175 is well within reach I have seen many drum caught half that distance from the beach . if you need more distance I would first master the cast then I would take the breaks out if I wanted more . IMHO
> 
> 
> 9rock


 Great advice! IMHO upgrading a SHA is a waste of $$. It has everything you need. Good Luck!:fishing:


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Why would you want a 30 sha for albies ?
Those albie you are wanting usually want a small tin, good luck with that 

Don't mod that diawa, you'd be wasting money


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

medicdav66 said:


> Is this something I can accomplish myself? or do I need to send it off somewhere? Is this as simple as changing the brakes on one?


You be the judge . . . 

*Upgrade your SHV/SHA*


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

medicdav66 said:


> If I can get everything "dialed in", I will be selling ALL my Penn spinning equipment and switching over completely!


Keep playing around with that SLX-30 and you'll get it dialed in soon enough. It's a very easy reel to learn and then tune.

The extra bearings in a Grandwave have nothing to do with casting distance. The only bearings that matter for distance are those on the "Speed-Shaft" and your reel already has the latest version of this system.

The instant anti-reverse is not a big deal and the location of this bearing makes it very vulnerable to saltwater intrusion and failure. IMO, Daiwa removed a weak point by eliminating the IAR on the Sealine-X reels.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

medicdav66 said:


> Well the reason I want all that distance is because where I fish, the baitfish school just out of reach of my spinning equipment.


Well, if that's the case you are not using the right equipment. What you want to do is a heap of work with conventional tackle and you would be living on the edge of disaster on every cast. 

My advice would be to buy an engineered for distance spinning set-up and you would be in much better position to reach those albies and move the lure fast enough to entice a bite. 

I would search out posts by High Plains Drifter; he posts here but he is most prolific on SOL. He specializes in long range plugging in Mexico and he uses engineered for distance spinning tackle to deliver 4 - 6 ounce lures over 150 yards from the beach hundreds of times in a day catching 30lb+ Roosterfish Cubera Snapper and Crevalle from the beach.

His tackle recommendations are within just about anybody's budget and would serve you well *and* make you completely forget about conventional tackle.


----------



## alantani (Dec 12, 2007)

what you guys do is totally different from the the type of fishing that i do. so i've gotta ask, why do you need new bearings?


----------

